# The Holiday Shack



## jsp77 (Jul 31, 2017)

Having seen this pop up from time to time i just had to go and see it for my own eyes. The decay inside is lovely, however not sure how long the carriage will stay together, looking a bit ropey in places. This was such a strange explore with people walking past talking literally yards from where i was, trying had to not make a noise and alert them to my presents. 

On with the Photos


https://flic.kr/p/WEgXBS


https://flic.kr/p/X4kbpx


https://flic.kr/p/WEgSAQ


https://flic.kr/p/VZy9Mo


https://flic.kr/p/XctJto


https://flic.kr/p/W33uHB


https://flic.kr/p/X4jTy8


https://flic.kr/p/X4jRir


https://flic.kr/p/X1pv9Y


https://flic.kr/p/X1psyh


https://flic.kr/p/VZxMh9


https://flic.kr/p/W33eAH


https://flic.kr/p/Xg4Zei


https://flic.kr/p/Xg4Rax


https://flic.kr/p/XctiNG


https://flic.kr/p/Xg4J3g


https://flic.kr/p/Xg4CBr by JSP 77, on Flickr


https://flic.kr/p/Xct7qm


https://flic.kr/p/VZxipf


https://flic.kr/p/VZxfNo


[/url​

*Thanks for looking*


----------



## smiler (Jul 31, 2017)

Didn't expect to see this posted again, it always looks about to fall down, it must be stronger th a it looks, Loved you take on it JSP, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 1, 2017)

Something a bit different, black and white shots. It's still there though with the candlewick bedspreads and plenty of air conditioning.


----------



## HughieD (Aug 1, 2017)

Beautifully photographed. Really atmospheric and the black and whites work really well.


----------



## krela (Aug 1, 2017)

Places like this always remind me how much things have changed over the passed 100 years and how easy we have it in comparison. That place must have been absolutely freezing and damp.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 1, 2017)

Phworr! Lovely decay! Love that toilet! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Aug 2, 2017)

Really looks great in bw! Yes you gota love that toilet shot and the shoes and pegs great details.

It's always funny if your sneaking about inside whilst the world walks by lol

Lovely set of pics as always jsp!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 2, 2017)

Love the black and whites of this mate.its a great little place ain't it.been five times now and still love it


----------



## urban-dorset (Aug 2, 2017)

Great, I've found my next holiday destination!


----------



## AmositeMilitia93 (Aug 2, 2017)

What's the history on this? Looks to be an old Asbestos toilet cistern. The B&W photos look great! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Aug 2, 2017)

AmositeMilitia93 said:


> What's the history on this? Looks to be an old Asbestos toilet cistern



It's a pre Nationalisation brake composite coach sold off in the early '50's and dumped on a piece of land as holiday or perhaps permanent accommodation. Very common to see these dumped on any suitable coastal headland until the early '80's, by which time new bye-laws had started to see them scrapped and removed. You paid your money to the Rail Company/ BR (in later times) and the coach was taken to the nearest station siding adjacent your chosen plot of land. Local contractor or farmer then dragged the coach on two rubber tyred dollies to where you wanted it placed. Some people were lucky and managed to buy surplus Railway Company Holiday Coaches - just a bloody big caravan really, except it was moved by railway engine and parked up on a siding in a picturesque area, usually near a small habitation and active rail station. The cistern is your good old Bakelite item made by Armitage Shanks and still found in 1000's of UK properties.


----------



## smiler (Aug 2, 2017)

Nice One, DS, Thanks


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Aug 2, 2017)

krela said:


> Places like this always remind me how much things have changed over the passed 100 years and how easy we have it in comparison. That place must have been absolutely freezing and damp.



I agree with your sentiments, although the Holiday coaches I have already mentioned were OK in the summer months. The problem was that the surplus wooden framed passenger coaches purchased to convert into living accommodation, although well insulated when built, had a long operating life on the not so even track-work of the period and that meant exterior joints opened up. This allowed the wind and rain to penetrate the external cladding and seep through the interior boarding and insulation (although personally I would rather live in a rickety structure where the asbestos insulation was always wet, rather than have it dry!). The next generation of steel clad coaching stock was not must better, once they started to rust after years of service and then years of exposure to salt laden sea air. 

On a serious note - If one comes across one of these old coaches (there are still a few about built into larger structures), be very careful how you walk about inside if you see the interior cladding/boarding is damaged. These things were sold off before BR started its program of asbestos removal and the problems start when it's disturbed.


----------



## AmositeMilitia93 (Aug 2, 2017)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> It's a pre Nationalisation brake composite coach sold off in the early '50's and dumped on a piece of land as holiday or perhaps permanent accommodation. Very common to see these dumped on any suitable coastal headland until the early '80's, by which time new bye-laws had started to see them scrapped and removed. You paid your money to the Rail Company/ BR (in later times) and the coach was taken to the nearest station siding adjacent your chosen plot of land. Local contractor or farmer then dragged the coach on two rubber tyred dollies to where you wanted it placed. Some people were lucky and managed to buy surplus Railway Company Holiday Coaches - just a bloody big caravan really, except it was moved by railway engine and parked up on a siding in a picturesque area, usually near a small habitation and active rail station. The cistern is your good old Bakelite item made by Armitage Shanks and still found in 1000's of UK properties.


Thanks for the info. Yeah, find them all the time. That's what I'm paid to do haha.


----------



## Rubex (Aug 3, 2017)

Excellent shots jsp! Bet you're glad you visited here now


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 3, 2017)

Aha....seem to recognise this one rather well. My locale I believe!... May just have to return! Great bw shots, lends to the melancholy!


----------

